# Picking up a Diesel Monday



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

K&N is garbage. 

I recommend that you give serious considerstion to buying GMEPP from a GM dealer. 

I love my CTD but my wife says that we'd never own it without a warranty. I have 56,000 miles on mine. GMPP until 100,000.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

What kind of existing warranties are left on a 14, w/50k

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> What kind of existing warranties are left on a 14, w/50k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


No idea. Best to go to a GM dealer and ask them to run the VIN. 

The reason why I say this is that GM can invalidate a warranty at any time that it finds the vehicle has been modified. A tune, for example, would be cause to invalidate a warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I recommend that you give serious considerstion to buying GMEPP from a GM dealer.


At 50K (I assume miles), I don't know as that's an option now. I thought it had to be done while the B2B was still in effect.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Plug your VIN number into my.chevrolet.com and go to the warranties section. Powertrain is 100K, some emissions stuff is covered beyond B2B; some isn't.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

If he had the emissions recall done, expect it to throw a P11DC code at some point. It might not, but it is likely that it will. That recall screwed up a whole bunch of these cars. 

As far as oil, just use any dexos2 oil and get your filters from the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the car! There are some sections of the forum specifically dedicated to the diesel Cruzes and everything you ask about is either a "sticky" at the top of the forum, or a recently discussed topic. Here's a couple to get you started:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...mmon-issues-fixes-2014-2015-cruze-diesel.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ecall-poll-p11dc-please-post-only-thread.html


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I have. 15 Cruze diesel with a little over 22k miles. I have been lucky and so far zero problems. If you are a do it yourselfer this is a great car. I am still on free oil changes from dealer, just one more left.

My recommendation would be read a lot of threads on the forum when you have some spare time. The areas I would focus on is determine what dexos 2 oil you prefer to use. Would be a good idea to figure out what transmission fluid you plan to use and plan on doing that soon.

There is a lengthy thread on the emission recall, probably a good idea to read that thread and determine if your car has had the recall done or not and whether you get that completed or not. I would go to a dealer and find out what your previous service history is. I had recall done and no problems and driven 1200 miles. Others have had repeated problems.

I don't have an extended warranty and don't plan on buying one, it's a personal preference. Can totally understand why someone would want one. If I were to purchase an extended warranty I would be looking for what does the warranty cover as it relates to emission related issues. Those seem to be the more common problems with the diesel.

Again, welcome to forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. As part of this purchase you want the complete service history from Chevy. You're looking for an excessive number of repeated emissions issues.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Any Dexos2 oil will work. I bought my oil from Amazon. Penzoil has a Dexos2 compliant fully synthetic formula. You can get AC-Delco at amazon as well, will be cheaper than the dealer. Advance auto sells Dexos2 stuff, but it is behind the counter, usually.

As far as the emissions recall, be prepared for a long hard slog to get resolved. My car has been back to the dealer 5 times to get resolved. In fact it is there right now and has been for a week. If you get a P11DC, it is frustrating, ghost in the machine type code.

Welcome to the group. Emission problems aside, I think you will enjoy your Cruze TD.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Welcome. I bought my 2014 Diesel fresh off the factory line. Been loving it since day 1. I'm in the same boat, albeit a small boat, of people who have had very little to no problems with their Diesel. The only mechanical problem I've run in to is a stuck EGR valve. Luckily the forum and the Facebook group were able to help me out and get it running again until warranty work was done with the emissions recall and EGR valve replacement. It's been running great ever since.

As someone else posted, look at the service records for it. If it has consistent dealership visits for emissions related problems, you should at the very least expect to continue running in to them. If it has a clean history, you may have gotten your hands on a good apple. Enjoy!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have 2 CTDs, both 2015s, one with 47k miles, other with 27K miles. Both had the emmisions recall, and neither had any issues since, now thousands of miles past. Not everyone is having problems, clearly some are. Get the full GM service history from GM or the local dealership.. that will tell you what you can expect. There is a thread in this forum on how to change your transmission fluid, definitely do it with your mileage.. my 47k car definitely needed it, and the shifting was GREATLY improved. Amsoil makes a great product that is compatible and much cheaper than the ripoff OEM fluid. 2.5 Gallon size did it for me. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Very happy with mine , 140000 miles, egr valve and a dead battery other than that still avg 50 mpgs


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the info guys. It's appreciated. 

MRO1791- can you link or post specifically what type of amsoil is for our trans?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info guys. It's appreciated.
> 
> MRO1791- can you link or post specifically what type of amsoil is for our trans?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


Everything you need to know is right here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Aaron/VA said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info guys. It's appreciated.
> 
> MRO1791- can you link or post specifically what type of amsoil is for our trans?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


That thread linked by diesel is excellent. Also you can put in your vehicle type on the Amsoil website and it will select the right fluid. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got her home, parked her beside my my tried and true, battle worn, cobalt that had her fair share of ups and downs, but never left me stranded.









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------

